# DRI Changing terms of Polynesian Weeks???



## jiesquire (Jan 20, 2014)

I have been an independent owner at Poly I since 2003. I have a deeded week 25 but was told at purchase that it was a floating week. I have consistently booked week 51 or 52 every year since I purchased it. 

Diamond is now telling me that as per my "contract" (which they cannot produce) I am only entitled to "white time". A supervisor has not spoken to me but I was told that I would get a call back.

Can somebody please tell me how I can verify what I am entitled to? 

Thank you in advance for any guidance.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 20, 2014)

jiesquire said:


> I have been an independent owner at Poly I since 2003. I have a deeded week 25 but was told at purchase that it was a floating week. I have consistently booked week 51 or 52 every year since I purchased it.
> 
> Diamond is now telling me that as per my "contract" (which they cannot produce) I am only entitled to "white time". A supervisor has not spoken to me but I was told that I would get a call back.
> 
> ...


Start with your deed.  Your deed will probably reference and incorporate one or more other documents that identify and describe your usage rights.

Review those documents closely.  Those documents, and only those documents, will establish what your rights are.

If you purchased your unit from the developer, those documents should have been included with your sales and closing documents.  Note that what is relevant is what those documents are at the time of sale, not what those documents might be now.


----------



## jiesquire (Jan 20, 2014)

Thank you Steve. 

My deed (which I received from a prior owner) gives me week #23 "subject to" the declaration of condominium and exhibits recorded in Osceola County Florida. Not very easy to get this info from up here in NY.

I am hoping someone else has already cured this issue with DRI and can help me.


----------



## Zephyr88 (Jan 20, 2014)

jiesquire said:


> My deed (which I received from a prior owner) gives me week #23 "subject to" the declaration of condominium and exhibits recorded in Osceola County Florida. Not very easy to get this info from up here in NY.



Hopefully it doesn't come to this... but if you did not receive all the disclosure documents from the previous owner and/or DRI obfuscates... then you may want to consult with an attorney.  

Here is a link to find a local Consumer Advocates lawyer:  http://www.naca.net/


----------



## jiesquire (Jan 20, 2014)

Well thank you folks. Too my surprise, I just received a call from a supervisor at DRI correcting the problem. Although I believe it was just an excuse, they told me that the "rules" for floating weeks had changed several years ago but was not enforced by the old management company.

Fortunately for me I am told that I am grandfathered in because I purchased before the change.

Either way I must give credit to the customer service representative for curing the problem and making the customer (owner) happy.


----------



## jiesquire (Jan 20, 2014)

That is not the issue. Diamond Resorts was trying to tell me that I could not use my floating week to reserve week #51. They said that I was limited to weeks in the white category.

Whether I use it or not I'd prefer to reserve the more valuable week for trading purposes if I decide to bank with RCI.

I checked with them and week 23 is worth approximately 21 points while I would get a 47 point value if I bank the week 51.

The Polynesian trades  very well during holidays. I've used my one bedroom holiday week there to trade to Aruba and other "high point" places.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 20, 2014)

robcrusoe said:


> Isn't a Week #23 a RED Week as are all weeks according to RCI?



What RCI calls red is completely irrelevant.  The only that counts is what might be defined as peak time in the timeshare program documents. Resorts that sell usage seasons against a deeded inventory will define somewhere the slotting of use weeks into the various usage seasons.


----------



## csalter2 (Jan 21, 2014)

*One must pay attention*

These details have to be paid attention to when DRI is trying to convince an owner from a timeshare system that they have taken over to go into their Club. Often one will have access to week 51 or week 52 as they are what their original system would call a Red week.  However, often, if not always, DRI will only give you enough points for maybe a high season but not peak season which includes weeks 51 and week 52. You would not know that unless you had a points chart that showed you how many points it would take to get your very same unit during that time. 

My advice to folks who want to join the Club is to not separate from your old deed or timeshare, but just buy into the Club separately. This way you keep what you have and then just added on some more. They will sell it to you either way. Or even better, tell them to match the points for what you can already get in your current points system, or if you have a deed keep the deed as the MF's seem to be less than points.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 21, 2014)

csalter2 said:


> My advice to folks who want to join the Club is to not separate from your old deed or timeshare, but just buy into the Club separately. This way you keep what you have and then just added on some more. They will sell it to you either way. Or even better, tell them to match the points for what you can already get in your current points system, or if you have a deed keep the deed as the MF's seem to be less than points.



If you are an existing deeded owner who had decided to join the DRI Club (as we have done) you should keep in mind that you don't have to relinquish your deed to get it into the club.  It's likely that your sales person will tell you that is not possible, but the sales manager will likely know and will make it happen if that is what is needed to make a sale. And when you do that you should insist on obtaining a "grandfather" letter that retains your existing reservation rights.

Let me illustrate with our situation.  We own a deeded week at Point at Poipu that is a dubbed a "float-float" week, which means that it floats as to week assigned (1-52) and to view category (any view category from "garden" to "ocean front").  In the DRI system such a week is worth 10,000 points, which is the value attached to a partial ocean view unit, non-holiday week.  So when we joined the Club, we obtained a grandfathering letter that allows us to reserve *any* available unit *any* week of the year, because that is the right that is attached to our deed.  And we have continued to use our 10,000 point week to obtain ocean front units in August every year since then except for two, which were years where opted to not reserve at Poipu.


----------



## csalter2 (Jan 21, 2014)

*Got it!*



T_R_Oglodyte said:


> If you are an existing deeded owner who had decided to join the DRI Club (as we have done) you should keep in mind that you don't have to relinquish your deed to get it into the club.  It's likely that your sales person will tell you that is not possible, but the sales manager will likely know and will make it happen if that is what is needed to make a sale. And when you do that you should insist on obtaining a "grandfather" letter that retains your existing reservation rights.
> 
> Let me illustrate with our situation.  We own a deeded week at Point at Poipu that is a dubbed a "float-float" week, which means that it floats as to week assigned (1-52) and to view category (any view category from "garden" to "ocean front").  In the DRI system such a week is worth 10,000 points, which is the value attached to a partial ocean view unit, non-holiday week.  So when we joined the Club, we obtained a grandfathering letter that allows us to reserve *any* available unit *any* week of the year, because that is the right that is attached to our deed.  And we have continued to use our 10,000 point week to obtain ocean front units in August every year since then except for two, which were years where opted to not reserve at Poipu.



I am with you all the way Steve. By the way, I am going to The Point in July. It looks like it's going to be pretty darn busy. I will be there mid July. I have an oceanVIEW not to be confused with an oceanFRONT. I know they have construction going on and all. Is there any place you would recommend I request and/or where I should absolutely avoid considering that view category?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 21, 2014)

csalter2 said:


> I am with you all the way Steve. By the way, I am going to The Point in July. It looks like it's going to be pretty darn busy. I will be there mid July. I have an oceanVIEW not to be confused with an oceanFRONT. I know they have construction going on and all. Is there any place you would recommend I request and/or where I should absolutely avoid considering that view category?


"Ocean view" means that you will have a full view of the ocean in the upper half of the vista, but the lower half will be obstructed by either roofs or terrain.  So if you have options, I would go for an ocean view in Buildings #4, #6, or #7, as these are more likely to be obstructed by terrain instead of by roofs.

With that being said, if you expect to occupy both bedrooms you do not want any inside corner unit that has a squished front and an expanded rear, such as 2-x03.  In those units, the second bedroom is located at the rear of the unit instead of the front. In those units the windows to the second bedroom will open to the breezeway behind the unit, where people walk to reach their units, instead of facing the ocean.  That bedroom will also not be air-conditioned, so if it is warm you will need to have the windows open to get air circulation into the unit.  But that also means that everybody walking by on the breezeway will going past an open window into the unit. Not very private for anybody who is in the room. 

According to the project schedule, buildings #3 and #8 are supposed to be completed in 2014. So there will be more construction activity near those buildings.


----------



## csalter2 (Jan 21, 2014)

*Thanks!*



T_R_Oglodyte said:


> "Ocean view" means that you will have a full view of the ocean in the upper half of the vista, but the lower half will be obstructed by either roofs or terrain.  So if you have options, I would go for an ocean view in Buildings #4, #6, or #7, as these are more likely to be obstructed by terrain instead of by roofs.
> 
> With that being said, if you expect to occupy both bedrooms you do not want any inside corner unit that has a squished front and an expanded rear, such as 2-x03.  In those units, the second bedroom is located at the rear of the unit instead of the front. In those units the windows to the second bedroom will open to the breezeway behind the unit, where people walk to reach their units, instead of facing the ocean.  That bedroom will also not be air-conditioned, so if it is warm you will need to have the windows open to get air circulation into the unit.  But that also means that everybody walking by on the breezeway will going past an open window into the unit. Not very private for anybody who is in the room.
> 
> According to the project schedule, buildings #3 and #8 are supposed to be completed in 2014. So there will be more construction activity near those buildings.



Thank you, Steve! I will try to get that on my request


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 21, 2014)

csalter2 said:


> Thank you, Steve! I will try to get that on my request



Although I have not specifically investigated this with resort staff, I suspect that the resort staff are aware of the privacy issues with the inside corner units, and take that into consideration when making room assignments.  IOW, if you indicate that you will only have two people in your party I think you will be more likely to wind up with one of those inside corner units.  

And that is not bad; you might be able to use that to your advantage, since some of those inside corners are really quite nice except for that situation with the second bedroom. So if you were to indicate that you wouldn't mind being assigned to certain of those units because there will be only two of you, well ... you just might get what you want.


----------



## artringwald (Jan 21, 2014)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Let me illustrate with our situation.  We own a deeded week at Point at Poipu that is a dubbed a "float-float" week, which means that it floats as to week assigned (1-52) and to view category (any view category from "garden" to "ocean front").  In the DRI system such a week is worth 10,000 points, which is the value attached to a partial ocean view unit, non-holiday week.  So when we joined the Club, we obtained a grandfathering letter that allows us to reserve *any* available unit *any* week of the year, because that is the right that is attached to our deed.  And we have continued to use our 10,000 point week to obtain ocean front units in August every year since then except for two, which were years where opted to not reserve at Poipu.



How do you book the ocean front unit? Does the web site show that you can book ocean front for 10,000 points, or do you have to call? I'm somewhat interested because we have one deeded week in the Club, and one float/float no-Club. I didn't want to try and get the other week into the Club because I can use it to get ocean front now, and wouldn't if I only got 10,000 points for it.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 21, 2014)

artringwald said:


> How do you book the ocean front unit? Does the web site show that you can book ocean front for 10,000 points, or do you have to call? I'm somewhat interested because we have one deeded week in the Club, and one float/float no-Club. I didn't want to try and get the other week into the Club because I can use it to get ocean front now, and wouldn't if I only got 10,000 points for it.


When  you have a grandfather letter, you can only use it by calling in on the reservations line.  When you call in, the authorization shows on  your account when they rep accesses your account.  

Note that the grandfather letter will simply the rights you have as a deeded owner.  If you save the points over to another year, the saved points will no longer have grandfathering (unless your deeded right allows you to roll over usage from one year to the next). IOW, you can only roll over your points to try to get two grandfathered weeks in the same year if that was a right you already has a deeded owner.  Which means that when you get the grandfather letter you need to be sure that the letter doesn't omit any of your reservation rights.  

If you use any part of the points for anything other than the grandfather right, then the remaining points don't have any grandfathering.  Thus, when you make reservations you need to keep track of which points the rep is drawing from to make the reservation.  You don't want him to eat into your points that have grandfathering unless that's what you want.


----------



## artringwald (Jan 21, 2014)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> When  you have a grandfather letter, you can only use it by calling in on the reservations line.  When you call in, the authorization shows on  your account when they rep accesses your account.
> 
> Note that the grandfather letter will simply the rights you have as a deeded owner.  If you save the points over to another year, the saved points will no longer have grandfathering (unless your deeded right allows you to roll over usage from one year to the next). IOW, you can only roll over your points to try to get two grandfathered weeks in the same year if that was a right you already has a deeded owner.  Which means that when you get the grandfather letter you need to be sure that the letter doesn't omit any of your reservation rights.
> 
> If you use any part of the points for anything other than the grandfather right, then the remaining points don't have any grandfathering.  Thus, when you make reservations you need to keep track of which points the rep is drawing from to make the reservation.  You don't want him to eat into your points that have grandfathering unless that's what you want.



Sounds complicated. How often has DRI messed it up?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 21, 2014)

artringwald said:


> Sounds complicated. How often has DRI messed it up?



I'm sure the complications with that are why grandfathering use only can be done on the phone.

The biggest complications I have had with it were:

1. for the first couple of years, the grandfathering letter didn't appear in my acount when the rep accessed my account.  Then I had to get to a supervisor to get a reservation made.  The system has worked smoothly though for nearly close to ten years now.

2. the other problem was addressing a bug in the reservations system that I found.  I was pretty sure that on-line system was incorrectly filtering the results that were being offered to me on-line. I was able to confirm that results were being filtered incorrectly by comparing what I was being shown as available inventory with what she could see was actually available. After dealing a couple of times with a very helpful senior representative in reservations, with her confirming what I was reporting, she was able to get their IT department to poke around in detail.  She had created trouble tickets a couple of times previously, and IT would always investigate and say everything was working properly.

FWIW the bug that I detected was that the system wasn't applying Home Resort Advantage to ocean-front weeks. So when I did a search 12 months out the only weeks being offered to me were garden, partial ocean view, and ocean view, even though I was certain that ocean front was available.  And when I called to check the reps could see available ocean front inventory.  I was always able to  make the reservation; it was frustrating to not be able to see what my options were without calling in.


----------



## artringwald (Jan 21, 2014)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> FWIW the bug that I detected was that the system wasn't applying Home Resort Advantage to ocean-front weeks. So when I did a search 12 months out the only weeks being offered to me were garden, partial ocean view, and ocean view, even though I was certain that ocean front was available.  And when I called to check the reps could see available ocean front inventory.  I was always able to  make the reservation; it was frustrating to not be able to see what my options were without calling in.



I may be experiencing the problem right now. I've started to look at next January, and there aren't any ocean front. When I'm ready to book, I'll have to call.

Another bug I've noticed, which I don't mind, is that online I can book Kaanapali Beach 12 months out instead of the 10 months that is supposed to me my limit.

Thanks so much for the info.


----------



## csalter2 (Jan 21, 2014)

*2 bedrooms*



artringwald said:


> I may be experiencing the problem right now. I've started to look at next January, and there aren't any ocean front. When I'm ready to book, I'll have to call.
> 
> Another bug I've noticed, which I don't mind, is that online I can book Kaanapali Beach 12 months out instead of the 10 months that is supposed to me my limit.
> 
> Thanks so much for the info.



When you look at 12 months out at KBC, do you often see two bedrooms? I look at 10 months out and I have rarely seen them. I know there are only a few of them, but they don't show very often at all.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 21, 2014)

artringwald said:


> I may be experiencing the problem right now. I've started to look at next January, and there aren't any ocean front. When I'm ready to book, I'll have to call.
> 
> Another bug I've noticed, which I don't mind, is that online I can book Kaanapali Beach 12 months out instead of the 10 months that is supposed to me my limit.
> 
> Thanks so much for the info.


That's a good one to check on, but it wouldn't surprise me if it turned out to be legitimate.  Under the timeshare documents, when someone owns multiple weeks, that owner can book a multi-week continuous stay based on the initial check-in date.  I wouldn't be the least bit surprised if much of the ocean front inventory for January wasn't taken up by people doing a multi-week, starting with New Years week (or even earlier) and staying on island for three or four weeks.


----------



## artringwald (Jan 27, 2014)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> With that being said, if you expect to occupy both bedrooms you do not want any inside corner unit that has a squished front and an expanded rear, such as 2-x03.  In those units, the second bedroom is located at the rear of the unit instead of the front. In those units the windows to the second bedroom will open to the breezeway behind the unit, where people walk to reach their units, instead of facing the ocean.  That bedroom will also not be air-conditioned, so if it is warm you will need to have the windows open to get air circulation into the unit.  But that also means that everybody walking by on the breezeway will going past an open window into the unit. Not very private for anybody who is in the room.
> 
> According to the project schedule, buildings #3 and #8 are supposed to be completed in 2014. So there will be more construction activity near those buildings.



We just checked into the kind of unit you described. My sister and BIL were supposed to join us, but unfortunately couldn't come this year. They would not have been happy in the second bedroom. For just the two of us, the unit is nice. When it's too hot or humid, we can use the air conditioner in the dining area. If it's cooler, we can open the windows in the second bedroom for some good cross ventilation without anyone being able to see into the rest of the unit from the hallway.

Building 2 is still under renovation and it looks like it has a ways to go. I'll find out more Wednesday when I attend Meet the Manager.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 27, 2014)

artringwald said:


> We just checked into the kind of unit you described. My sister and BIL were supposed to join us, but unfortunately couldn't come this year. They would not have been happy in the second bedroom. For just the two of us, the unit is nice. When it's too hot or humid, we can use the air conditioner in the dining area. If it's cooler, we can open the windows in the second bedroom for some good cross ventilation without anyone being able to see into the rest of the unit from the hallway.
> 
> Building 2 is still under renovation and it looks like it has a ways to go. I'll find out more Wednesday when I attend Meet the Manager.



Yeah, with just two people it will be nicer because of the living room AC.  Expecially With Kona weather (when the trade winds stop and hot and moist tropical air comes up from the equator)


----------



## artringwald (Feb 7, 2014)

csalter2 said:


> When you look at 12 months out at KBC, do you often see two bedrooms? I look at 10 months out and I have rarely seen them. I know there are only a few of them, but they don't show very often at all.



I can see plenty of KBC two bedrooms for Jan/Feb 2015 for 15500 points for 7 nights.


----------



## artringwald (Feb 7, 2014)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> That's a good one to check on, but it wouldn't surprise me if it turned out to be legitimate.  Under the timeshare documents, when someone owns multiple weeks, that owner can book a multi-week continuous stay based on the initial check-in date.  I wouldn't be the least bit surprised if much of the ocean front inventory for January wasn't taken up by people doing a multi-week, starting with New Years week (or even earlier) and staying on island for three or four weeks.



Oceanfront at P@P did start showing up at P@P for early Feb 2015. I was checking every day and never saw any the last half of Jan 2015.


----------



## csalter2 (Feb 9, 2014)

*Good to know*



artringwald said:


> I can see plenty of KBC two bedrooms for Jan/Feb 2015 for 15500 points for 7 nights.



You are in the Hawaiian Collection so you get that 13 month advantage. I have to wait until 10 months out and usually it's barren especially in summer. I am thinking of taking some Hawaii Collection points off of someone's hand for a week as I get closer to retirement so that I can have more time and access to Hawaii resorts in the collection.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 10, 2014)

csalter2 said:


> You are in the Hawaiian Collection so you get that 13 month advantage. I have to wait until 10 months out and usually it's barren especially in summer. I am thinking of taking some Hawaii Collection points off of someone's hand for a week as I get closer to retirement so that I can have more time and access to Hawaii resorts in the collection.



It's especially barren right now because of the Water Intrusion damage repairs going on at Point at Poipu.  That knocks one entire building out of availability, so more of the Hawaii collection members are going to grabbing space at Ka'anapali.


----------



## artringwald (Feb 10, 2014)

csalter2 said:


> You are in the Hawaiian Collection so you get that 13 month advantage. I have to wait until 10 months out and usually it's barren especially in summer. I am thinking of taking some Hawaii Collection points off of someone's hand for a week as I get closer to retirement so that I can have more time and access to Hawaii resorts in the collection.



I'm not in the Hawaiian Collection. I have a deeded week at P@P that's in the Club. I can only book P@P 12 months out, and I used to be able to book KBC no more than 10 months out. For over a year I've been able to book KBC 12 months out. It's probably a programming error, but I'm not complaining.


----------



## Zephyr88 (Feb 10, 2014)

*Reservations*

Warrantee-Deeded Owners can make reservation 12 months in advance.

Club Warrantee-Deeded Owners can make reservations at their home resort 12 months in advance.

Trust Owners can make reservations at their home resort at 13 months in advance. 

This does not give Trust owners an advantage over other owners. Remember the 13 months only applies to their pool of rooms. The other two groups are making reservation from different pools.

Availability is in accordance to the number of owners in each class or group. If 50% of the owners are Warrantee-Deeded Owners then 50% of the rooms are available to them. 

If 30% of the owners are Club members then 30% of the rooms are available to them. 

If 20% of the owners are Trust members then 20% of the rooms are available to them.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 10, 2014)

Zephyr88 said:


> Warrantee-Deeded Owners can make reservation 12 months in advance.
> 
> Club Warrantee-Deeded Owners can make reservations at their home resort 12 months in advance.
> 
> ...


Correct in theory.  Does it work in practice?  

Which pool does deeded Club owner select from?  Remember that as a Club member that person reserves from Club inventory; they surrendered their reservation rights to the Club when they joined the Club.

So then what you really need to do is to further slice the deeded owners pool into two smaller pieces - one piece for the individual deeded weeks owners and one piece for the deeded weeks that are controlled by the Club.  

But then what happens to those deeded weeks that are assigned to the Club?  At what point do those become available to the general Club populace?


----------



## Zephyr88 (Feb 10, 2014)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Which pool does deeded Club owner select from?



Warrantee-deeded owners have CHOSEN to move their week into THE Club pool by joining THE Club.  They are no longer part of the warrantee-deeded pool.  Should they CHOOSE to give up THE Club, they can move back into the warrantee-deeded pool.

Again, availability is in accordance to the number of owners in each class or group:

If 50% of the owners are Warrantee-Deeded Owners then 50% of the rooms are available to them.

If 30% of the owners (deeded or points) are Club members then 30% of the rooms are available to them.

If 20% of the owners are Trust members then 20% of the rooms are available to them.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 10, 2014)

Zephyr88 said:


> Warrantee-deeded owners have CHOSEN to move their week into THE Club pool by joining THE Club.  They are no longer part of the warrantee-deeded pool.  Should they CHOOSE to give up THE Club, they can move back into the warrantee-deeded pool.
> 
> Again, availability is in accordance to the number of owners in each class or group:
> 
> ...


For the inventory control system to work, the first division of inventory that has to occur is between deeded weeks and trust weeks.  The pool of weeks gets divided up by view category (including float-float) based on the number of deeds in each category.  Those pools then get split between deeded owners and trust based on the number of deeds for those types of categories held by those respective groups.  

Once that division between trust and deeded based on view category, those individual rights get split between club and trust or deed pool based on what the Club control.

So lets says there are 1000 deeds that are identified as ocean front weeks.  Let's say that 20% of those deeds were sold as float-float weeks, and 80% as specific view categories.  So now you set aside 200 of those units to accommodate the holders of the float-floats.  You have 800 units set aside for the fixed ocean-front view. 

Now let's say the ownership of those fixed ocean front view deeds is split 50:50 between deeded holders and the trust ownership.  So now you set aside 400 for deeded owners and and 400 for trust.

Now lets says that of those deeded owners, 10% of them have joined the club and 90% have stayed separate.  So now you give rights to 40 of those deeded owner ocean front views to the Club, and 360 of them are held for the independent deeded owners.

Now considering the trusts 400 owner pot, you look at what percentage of the trust points are controlled by the club, and what percent are owned by owners not in the Club.  Let's say that 25% of the trust points are held by non-Club members and 75% is in the Club.  So now the Club gets 300 of the trust weeks, and the remaining 100 are set aside for trust owners not in the Club.

So in the end, of those 800 fixed ocean front view weeks,  the Club winds up with rights to 340 of those fixed ocean-front view units, non-Club owners of fixed ocean front weeks get 360 of them, and 100 of them are set aside for non-Club trust members.

Repeat this same process across each of the remaining four view categories.  Then try set up a system that  works against those constraints in real time - that is swapping bits of inventory back and forth in response to demand whil trying to balance out inventory.  Then graft on top of that a reservation system that allows floating check and stays that can be shorter than or longer than 7 nights.  And you wind up with the programming challenge that will inevitably have glitches.  


That's simplistic as regards float-float weeks, because by the terms of the deed under which they were sold they can claim any available unit.  Not any unit that has been set aside for them; any available unit.


----------



## Zephyr88 (Feb 10, 2014)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> That's simplistic as regards float-float weeks, because by the terms of the deed under which they were sold they can claim any available unit.  Not any unit that has been set aside for them; any available unit.



All the complicated nuances you describe are basically in play... without computers it wouldn't be possible.  

And yes, our float/float ocean front deeded week at The Point at Poipu has priority over all other categories.  We have always been able to reserve what we wanted since 1998, when it was originally purchased.


----------



## kalima (Aug 27, 2014)

*float/float?*



Zephyr88 said:


> All the complicated nuances you describe are basically in play... without computers it wouldn't be possible.
> 
> And yes, our float/float ocean front deeded week at The Point at Poipu has priority over all other categories.  We have always been able to reserve what we wanted since 1998, when it was originally purchased.



Can someone please tell me what a float/float week is? I understand float but not float/float


----------



## artringwald (Aug 28, 2014)

kalima said:


> Can someone please tell me what a float/float week is? I understand float but not float/float



If available, float/float means you can book any week and any view category.


----------



## kalima (Aug 28, 2014)

*thanks!*

Always more to learn


----------

